# hooded rat babies in CT



## meoawlex (Jun 25, 2013)

about two-three weeks ago i used up some money to buy myself two female rats. i bought them from the pet store so i shouldn't be surprised that i half 7+ pups and a pregnant rat.i am going to keep all the pups until they are about 4 weeks old. if i can't find homes for everyone by then, i am going to have to bring them back to the pet store and that's not my preferred plan.again, my mothers are pet store rats. i don't know any possible hereditary complications with them. Mom rat is a very adventurous, dominant type. Preggo rat is shy and a little skittish. (perhaps because she has not yet warmed up to me.)i want to get homes set up for everybody because i don't want to have to shame myself for giving them to the pet store!!!


----------



## Morton11-13 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hello, I live in CT and I'm potentially interested in taking a few off your busy hands when they're ready, but I am a little hesitant of pet stores. I've had some tragedies because of pet store breeding. Which pet store did you get them from?


----------



## jazmin1012 (Jul 13, 2013)

Hi I live in ct I'm very interested in adopting 2 of your little I ones...


----------

